# 1 male, Elizabethtown, KY



## corrielaine (Jan 24, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: KY
City/Town: Elizabethtown
Number of rats: 1
Gender: male
Age(s): about 8-12months
Name(s): Monty
Colours: blue & white, dumbo
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: my parents are moving, and Im in school. Cant keep
Temperament: 3(energetic)
Medical problems: As a baby, had ringworm infection on his foot, ended up loosing a toe. He has been treated and is clear of the ring worm, the foot is healed.
Will the group be split:
Transport available: To Bowling Green, or Louisville
Other: Free cage, whats left of his food, and Aspen Pellets bedding.
URL of Pictures:http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q193/corrielainedd/SANY0267.jpg
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

If you can't find him a home, let me know (via PM or [email protected]). We can take him in to the rescue for sure, and meet up in Louisville.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

What a cutie! I wish I could take him (I'm in the Louisville area), but I already have maximum capacity with 14. :wink: 

FurrButt Farms Rescue might be able to take him in. They are Louisville-based and are no-kill. The rats they can't adopt out, they keep.

Here's the website:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY177.html

Good luck finding Monty a home!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Corrie, just wondering...did you have any luck finding Monty a home?


----------

